# Ranking of Primary Schools in Auckland



## MYRK

HI, 

I have been trying to find the ranking of Public primary schools in Auckland, there are a few sites available which have information about the ranking of secondary schools. I have struggled to find tangible information about the quality of the education of primary school

can someone please help me urgently. 

Regards
MYRK


----------



## escapedtonz

MYRK said:


> HI,
> 
> I have been trying to find the ranking of Public primary schools in Auckland, there are a few sites available which have information about the ranking of secondary schools. I have struggled to find tangible information about the quality of the education of primary school
> 
> can someone please help me urgently.
> 
> Regards
> MYRK


Hi,

There isn't a ranking report for primary schools, only secondary schools as you've already found, which is based on performance of the children attending.
Since performance of children isn't measured at primary schools there is no way to rank their order.
The only way to deduce if one school (in your opinion) rates higher than another is to read the ERO report for each school and decide for yourself. These reports are conducted every three years for each school, so there is also the issue that a primary school's "quality" has increased or reduced dramatically if it has an old report !

Don't take much notice of the decile rating of a school as that is just an indicator of socio-economic class. It is in no way intended to offer a ranking of how good a school, its administration or staff perform.


----------



## MYRK

Yeah, this seems to be consistent to my findings. Thanks for the confirmation. 

I am looking at the Parnel School and Ponsonby School for my kids (7years, & 4 Years). can anyone share opinions on these schools. 

Regards
MYRK


----------



## qiubuo

I've been reading these ERO reports and I have yet to read anything negative! Do they ever write bad ERO reports? Maybe it's just the areas I'm looking in but I find it hard to judge the schools since all the reports are glowing.


----------

